# Bigger rims ?



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

Just wondering which are the biggest rims I could put on my 99 Nissan Sentra GXE WITHOUT having to get too small-low profile tires.

(Bad experience breaking rims >.<)

Also if anyone know any cheap, gun metal or black with silver or white lip rims ?

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

17"s are as big as you can go with it looking good if you ask me. However I believe there are a few b14's running around with 18's on it.

I have 16"s on my car with a 40 series tire and no problems.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ok*

Anyone else ?

Just want to know what other people think.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

search for sentra wheels and you'll see several replies


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my b14 has 18" 215/35/18 profile tires

it has 205/40/17 before that....noticeable difference in ride quality between the two

but i tend to forget what they ride like when im in the se-r with stock wheels.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yea i had 18s with 35 series tires...

18s only fit with the really thin tires or it'll rub against the strut.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> yea i had 18s with 35 series tires...
> 
> 18s only fit with the really thin tires or it'll rub against the strut.


So in conclusion 18's CAN NOT be used with normal, non-profile tires.

Can 17's be used with normal tires ? WITHOUT MODS ON SUSPENSION?

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

17s look pretty good, but if your car is dropped too much..then its gonna ride like shit...i mean mine


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

i just noticed you live in PA.......if i were you i wouldnt get any larger than 16 inch* WHEELS* because PA roads blow. you will be popping tires/bending the rim left and right, and those tires for giant wheels are real expencive. also, b14's handle better with 15in. or 16in. wheels and look alot better IMO, i hate tiny tires i think they look sissy, and they slow you down.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*Yup*



nismo1.6 said:


> i just noticed you live in PA.......if i were you i wouldnt get any larger than 16 inch* WHEELS* because PA roads blow. you will be popping tires/bending the rim left and right, and those tires for giant wheels are real expencive. also, b14's handle better with 15in. or 16in. wheels and look alot better IMO, i hate tiny tires i think they look sissy, and they slow you down.


I know PA's roads suck, that's why i don't want profile tires.

I dont plan on lowering the car, so i want to know which rims would be the biggest without the thin tires.

I really don't want to go with 16's because they don't look so different from the stock 15's.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

ummm, with 17 inch wheels and a alrger profile you could be over 10mph off on your speedo. you cant do stuff like that or it will look like a truck, and with no drop, large wheels, larger tires it WILL be a 4x4. idk why the stock 15's are a bad thing, the se-r wheels are like gold! find a good set of 16 inch wheels (nothing chrome) like rotas and enjoy the light weight, good ride, and handling with a 205 series tire.


----------



## SSK (Mar 31, 2005)

I got 17" wheels with 215/40 tires. The wheel offset is 40mm. I have no problems and it doesn't ride that bad.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

you have never been to PA.........


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*LOL*



nismo1.6 said:


> you have never been to PA.........


PA = Pothole Capitol, USA

by the way, Rotas ? I can't seem to find that brand, do you know any webpage that carries them ?

(at a good price please)

Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

godspeed said:


> PA = Pothole Capitol, USA
> 
> by the way, Rotas ? I can't seem to find that brand, do you know any webpage that carries them ?
> 
> ...


a friend wanted to go to a water fall in "rocks state park" here in MD, well we drove for awile (i was behind him) and out of the blue....pot holes.....lots. i called him up and said (jokingly) "you took us to PA!" on the way back we see "welcome to PA" ........enough said lol.

search around here on the forum in members rides and i think there is a GB on this site or on srforum i cant remember, but the rota "slipstreams" are an exact copy of the spoon honda wheels......they look great (15inch) and come in black/flat black/bronze/silver....iforget the rest, but many have them.


----------

